
Pair programming made easy - sedeki
http://pairwith.me
======
DanielKehoe
It's not clear to me what this site offers that isn't already provided by
other sites. Avdi Grimm has a great site [1] with links to many resources for
pair programming. For matchmaking with remote pairing partners, Avdi's site
lists [2], [3], [4], [5].

[1] [http://www.pairprogramwith.me/](http://www.pairprogramwith.me/)

[2] [http://rubypair.com/](http://rubypair.com/)

[3] [http://letspair.net](http://letspair.net)

[4] [http://emberpairs.com](http://emberpairs.com)

[5] [http://www.airpair.com/](http://www.airpair.com/)

------
X4
Good idea, but when you focus on personality, by showing faces, then show the
subject and reason to take the "workshop". Also make signing up easier, by
allowing one to try it out, before joining in. Maybe with a "simulated
partner", that would be novel. Nobody offers simulated partners. You could use
code-metric tools and nlp to make the simulated partner useful. However
concentrate on the main idea: let people in, as easy as possible. Make them
actively seek the signup button, instead of showing it into the face, without
convincing arguments.

Please follow these guidelines:
[http://www.goodui.org/](http://www.goodui.org/)

------
hobs
I thought pair programming was so both of you were working on one task? Maybe
the interface is TOO easy, because I dont have enough information to be
interested in signing up.

~~~
shortstuffsushi
Yeah, any information about what the service is actually offering would be
good. Who is the one person I can see as available (relvis)? Is he a
"professional" there to "help" me? Is he someone _looking_ for a pair?

~~~
shubb
Also... what languages do they know? Not much good pairing with an SQL guru if
you are doing embedded stuff.

~~~
shortstuffsushi
Indeed, additional "background" on the available people would also be useful.

------
meatcar
Needs time-zones on the times available.

------
altero
Most people who complain about pair programming, tried it only on tiny laptop
in loud cafeteria. But pair programming is easy, all you need is decent
hardware and private office. Pretty awful this is not common in year 2013.

------
finalight
what does pair programming even do in the first place?

~~~
shortstuffsushi
I'm not exactly sure what you mean (what is the goal of it, or what is it, or
what value does it add), but beyond a basic Google/Wikipedia look up, check
out Jeff Atwood's article on it compared with a "code review" session, it's
pretty interesting -- [http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2007/11/pair-
programming-vs...](http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2007/11/pair-programming-
vs-code-reviews.html).

